# CSX passenger cars



## phlguy (Oct 12, 2014)

This is not strictly an Amtrak question but today (10/12/14) around noon I saw a number of blue CSX passenger cars moving through Philadelphia. Does anyone know anything about them and where they were headed?

Thanks!


----------



## Hytec (Oct 12, 2014)

That must have been part or all of the CSX Executive train. Had you been even more fortunate, you might have seen up to 3 ex-Amtrak F-40s on the point painted to match the cars.


----------



## phlguy (Oct 12, 2014)

They were moving on tracks where one usually sees only freight trains so by the time I realized what was going on most of the train had gone by and I certainly missed the engines.


----------



## jphjaxfl (Oct 15, 2014)

The CSX private cars are stored in a yard off Edgewood Avenue in North Jacksonville. Interestingly, they are painted the same color as L&N passenger cars were back in the day.


----------

